# D90 to computer in live mode



## bs0604 (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to do photomicrosopy and have an adpater to attach my microscope to my D90 (attaches directly to camera body).  But the view finder on the D90 is too small to get sharp focusing.  Is there a way to hook my camera up to a computer or LCD monitor in live mode so I can focus off the monitor or computer screen?  (I looked in my D90 for Dummies book which is pretty good but does not cover this subject)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2011)

Tether it.

Control My Nikonhttp://www.controlmynikon.com/.  Best $10 you'll ever spend.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 10, 2011)

You can also hook it up to a HDTV and focus in live view.  But I would only recomend it they mindi hdmi to hdmi adapter.  If you use a regular video cable your onscreen view will not be as detail, at least for larger hdtv's.


----------

